# Amh results are in



## Tbird1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorry guys, 

It's me again !! 😂😂
So my amh level came back as 1.56. My consultant called me and said this means I have low fertility !! Gutted. 
I asked whether I could still do ivf and she definitely. I am lucky to have a little four year old princess's that was a natural . I guess what I am trying to say has this result diminished my chances if ivf working now ? Had the follicles count and they believe they could see only five. 

I will do some research but it's not looking good, my partner has antisperm antibodies now 😩😩hence why we started this journey. 

I am due to start 2nd august 

Any recommendations what I can to improve my quality and quantity . 

Thanks lovely ladies xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Tbird*, hi. Don't be too despondent about your amh, many on here have got pregnant with it lower. 
Lots of protein and water and heat too can improve the quality of eggs. I don't think there's a great deal you can do about the quantity in 3 weeks. 
Best of luck to you both. X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree with what Jam said

My AMH is 2 and I had 4 follicles, I got 4 mature eggs with 100% fertilisation last Aug so stay positive

Good luck! X


----------



## Beldon (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Lilly83,

I had my AMH tested about 2 years ago and it was less than 4 (the clinic I was at didn't give an exact number), after taking DHEA and Co-enzyme Q10 for a month I had it tested again recently at a different clinic and it was 9.8 - so I know you don't have a lot of time but I think small changes can help. Also, during my last cycle I increased the protein in my diet and had a better response than ever. But remember, it only takes one!

Good luck xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

You could also check out the supplements threads and see if you get any more information there which might help: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Tbird1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you, everybody for your encouraging words x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

You could check out Angelbumps fertility protocol - lots of advice and recommendations http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324004.0

My clinic was less interested in AMH and more interested in FSH as an indicator. As others have said, there are lots of ladies with low AMH who have successfully got pregnant.

While your waiting on your next steps, you might want to join the Chit Chat thread we are trying to get started on this page - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324110.0

KA xxx


----------

